# Scott Voltage 35 & 25



## j [dot] l (7 Aug 2008)

Has anyone got/had one of these before?

If yes, could you tell me good and bad points of them? Also would you recommend either of them?

Scott Voltage 35 (Disk)

Scott Voltage 25 (Disk)




Thanks


----------



## Mr Pig (7 Aug 2008)

Ehh, so you know they are also jump bikes? Fair enough if that's what you're looking for?


----------

